# Anyone remember Hoffman Beverages?



## Jeff513

My great uncle started Hoffman Beverages. I wasn't around during that time but I would like to know if anyone remembers them.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Where was he from?


----------



## Jeff513

The Hoffman's were from Franklin Square and Elmont in Long Island NY and I actually go visit his grave often at St Boniface in Elmont since the entire cemetery is literally filled up with all of my relatives.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

The main bottling plant was in Newark, NJ. Heres a link with some hoffman bottles pictured, http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,1578.msg5052.html#msg5052 The company was probably most famous for the bottle shaped water tower in Newark. The building is gone but I believe parts of the water tower survived.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's a photo of it. Below is what it looked like when it was first installed.


----------



## sunrunner

I remember it came in green qt. bottles . if your from n.j it was what you drank before clioquot club or Canada dry.


----------

